# Study shows - Women have orgasms in gym



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

http://bodyodd.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/19/10759818-no-sex-necessary-women-have-orgasms-at-the-gym-study-shows


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Sadly, i am NOT one of those women:crying: The gym would have to start charging me rent rather than fee's if i were:lol:

Although i DO feel 'more of a connection' with the 'area'...i suppose like mind-muscle connection...when doing these exercises as you would expect with the tensing and contracting of said area during core work(as when doing kegals)...how these scientific genius' can't see 'why' determines that they are probably male OR have never done any core work(or maybe just have no mind-muscle connection)

Or maybe its just me.... :whistling:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah gotta say im not one of those women either. I go to the gym to workout not orgasm? Maybe I need to rethink my routine lol


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you imagine asking a lass in the gym if she has just had an orgasm :lol:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

What ar$e wipe writes an article entitled "no sex necessary", it just gives them yet another excuse!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I often have an orgasm in the gym, don't know why I keep getting banned :whistling:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

lol what ever next.........


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Trust Ser to be the first to reply  You ok??

I knew a lass that used to be able to have an orgasm rubbing her legs together (mustve stimulated the little man in the boat) and used to do it all the time. Woman are lucky, it would be too obvious if i wanted an orgasm in the gym sat there with my plonker in my hand lol.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

So do I.

When it's busy. Stood behind the line of cross trainers.

Pants down.....


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

no cant say i have ever had 1 in the gym but i wouldnt mind having the back extension gadget weve got at our gym for the bedroom lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Trust Ser to be the first to reply  You ok??
> 
> I knew a lass that used to be able to have an orgasm rubbing her legs together (mustve stimulated the little man in the boat) and used to do it all the time. Woman are lucky, it would be too obvious if i wanted an orgasm in the gym sat there with my plonker in my hand lol.


 :innocent: Yeah, am good, how are you sweetie?

I'm not supposed to be training today...but am heading down anyways in the hope of getting off:devil2:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Already posted this but didn't get as much response


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry, i didn't have time to trawl all through, just clicked on a few threads at the top this morn...

So that means if i go gym and DO NOT orgasm i neg you both?? :tongue:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ser said:


> :innocent: Yeah, am good, how are you sweetie?
> 
> I'm not supposed to be training today...but am heading down anyways in the hope of getting off:devil2:


Knee raises on the captains chair thing ;-)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I do around 100 of those 2x per week...still don't *cough*

/Ser seen leaving the gym with the roman chair 'hidden' in the most massive gymbag EVER:lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Our gym got one of them big vibration plate things last year. Its up in the cardio section and is meant for rehab work etc..but nobodys been able to get a look in since it came as theres a woman probably in her 40s who walks in every night when we are in, cranks it onto full power and lies face down on it for at least the whole hour im in there..

She always leaves red faced and smiling :lol:


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Our gym got one of them big vibration plate things last year. Its up in the cardio section and is meant for rehab work etc..but nobodys been able to get a look in since it came as theres a woman probably in her 40s who walks in every night when we are in, cranks it onto full power and lies face down on it for at least the whole hour im in there..
> 
> She always leaves red faced and smiling :lol:


cant wait till our gym gets ours lol theres been a notice for the past week saying their getting 1 very soon pmsl


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oooh, let me know how that goes...i might just be filling the suggestion box with my demands


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

Ser said:


> Oooh, let me know how that goes...i might just be filling the suggestion box with my demands


 lol will do,will have to try the whole squeezing & rubbing legs together thing like suppra said while im on it pmsl if its that good you might even hear me in scotland :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ser said:


> :innocent: Yeah, am good, how are you sweetie?
> 
> I'm not supposed to be training today...but am heading down anyways in the hope of getting off:devil2:


Only video evidence will be acceptable on this one Ser!

Im really good thanks!


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

I got caught having an orgasm in the swimming pool the other day, the lifeguard shouted so loud, I almost fell in!!) :w00t:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> lol will do,will have to try the whole squeezing & rubbing legs together thing like suppra said while im on it pmsl if its that good you might even hear me in scotland :lol:


I live in Barnsley so ill keep listening


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

They actually do when looking at very fit men training but then they really finish themselves off once in the shower.

Am dead serious. No joke.


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> I live in Barnsley so ill keep listening


im originally from pontey and us lasses from there are just loud in general apparently pmsl


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gymgym said:


> They actually do when looking at very fit men training but then they really finish themselves off once in the shower.
> 
> Am dead serious. No joke.


Ohh yeah, all them hotties reaaallyyy get me orf, why else d'ya think i go gym?? 

:lol:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Ser said:


> Ohh yeah, all them hotties reaaallyyy get me orf, why else d'ya think i go gym??
> 
> :lol:


Fair point there  xx


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

yea there is some fitties at my gym but they are what i call orgasm of the eyes lol nowt else


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> im originally from pontey and us lasses from there are just loud in general apparently pmsl


Your right. I use to go to 'car cruises' (yeah i know lol) years back in Ponty. Gobby bunch........ LOL


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> yea there is some fitties at my gym but they are what i call orgasm of the eyes lol nowt else


They make your eyes water?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

pmsl yea where not the quietest of folk,but my friend from wombwell is 20 times louder then me,the little village that i moved to with all the toffee noses defo knew id arrived


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> They make your eyes water?


lol wide on material


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

When I trained at Reebok Canary Wharf they had just introduce the Vibration plates.










Now I thought at the time what a load of sh!t. Maybe some credible personal trainer here can prove otherwise. Anyway.... We were working out on the machine nearby about 20 metres away and became aware of this sound. Kinda like when you keep you lips closed and blow air or when a piece of semi tight plastic is on the back of a car and wind at 70+ mph makes that wwiirrr sound... Anway!!

Turn around and there's this chick, she is parking on her side with one leg on the floor and the other on the machine so you can guess where her crotch was.. yeah bang on the edge. And she proceeded to lay there for about 5 minutes or more. We stood in awe, envy even. She had the courage to crank that that thing up like a Harley, position herself and forget her troubles. And it was at that point I realised they were going to be huge hit in the gym.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> pmsl yea where not the quietest of folk,but my friend from wombwell is 20 times louder then me,the little village that i moved to with all the toffee noses defo knew id arrived


LOL i live in wombwell!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

more of a broader accent aswell from barnsley,when i worked in york some woman thought i was south african with my accent pmsl


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL i live in wombwell!


so that means you must be gobbier then me lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> so that means you must be gobbier then me lol


Lol probably. Whats your mate called?


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

sarah downs


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

TaintedSoul said:


> When I trained at Reebok Canary Wharf they had just introduce the Vibration plates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder girls now are queuing to use the thing and every now and then the cleaning guy is mopping the floor :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> LOL i live in wombwell!


LOL "wombwell" well the same says it all


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> When I trained at Reebok Canary Wharf they had just introduce the Vibration plates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your story gave me a lob on :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol I've never been on the power plates but I'm damn well gonna park myself on the edge of one now! Jeez!! X x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I've never been on the power plates but I'm damn well gonna park myself on the edge of one now! Jeez!! X x


lol u do that Queenie and I'ld be waiting to mop right behind u OMFGGGGGG LOLOLOLOL

:rockon:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

they do when they see me doin my bicep curls :wink:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Am I the only one getting slightly turned on by this?

:wub:


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

most of the girls in my gym have at least 2 orgasms per session.. just from mirin me!

haha jk but interesting thread


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea cause their all banging the trainers


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well my gym has nothing like that:angry:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd rather not be using the power plate in front of the whole gym! A select few viewers for my orgasmic "pleasuring" is fine though, as long as I get to hand-pick the audiencexx


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I'd rather not be using the power plate in front of the whole gym! A select few viewers for my orgasmic "pleasuring" is fine though, as long as I get to hand-pick the audiencexx


shotgun.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well it seems Im doing something wrong at the gym, and I did abs today too! I must try harder tomorrow!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

love all the girls denying it, we can see through your lies!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

I've got that DVD!



gymgym said:


> They actually do when looking at very fit men training but then they really finish themselves off once in the shower.
> 
> Am dead serious. No joke.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, we orgasm all the time at the gym - It's the only reason we go. All the weight training and cardio is just a 'cover'. And after looking at all the fit guys, when we've finished on the weights and had to disinfect the seats thoroughly to mop up our 'sweat', it's down to the changing rooms for a lesbian romp:whistling:


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Yeah, we orgasm all the time at the gym - It's the only reason we go. All the weight training and cardio is just a 'cover'. And after looking at all the fit guys, when we've finished on the weights and had to disinfect the seats thoroughly to mop up our 'sweat', it's down to the changing rooms for a lesbian romp:whistling:


Knew it.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> love all the girls denying it, we can see through your lies!


Im not lying, if it was true, Id be bragging about it and spending even more time at the gym if thats at all possible!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Trust Ser to be the first to reply  You ok??
> 
> I knew a lass that used to be able to have an orgasm rubbing her legs together (mustve stimulated the little man in the boat) and used to do it all the time. Woman are lucky, it would be too obvious if i wanted an orgasm in the gym* sat there with my plonker in my hand* lol.


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha cant stop laughing at this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I've never been on the power plates but I'm damn well gonna park myself on the edge of one now! Jeez!! X x


I read in the manual that it's highly recommended that you have someone spotting you for this!! We here to help... :beer:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Leigh L said:


> Yeah, we orgasm all the time at the gym - It's the only reason we go. All the weight training and cardio is just a 'cover'. And after looking at all the fit guys, when we've finished on the weights and had to disinfect the seats thoroughly to mop up our 'sweat', it's down to the changing rooms for a lesbian romp:whistling:


I don't care if you lying.. that's enough for my next 1on1 with my hand!! :thumbup1:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> Can you imagine asking a lass in the gym if she has just had an orgasm :lol:


i ask my misses all the time

this is all i get back:no:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Yea cause their all banging the trainers


  Yes and usually around lunch time so to lose more weight!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I'd rather not be using the power plate in front of the whole gym! A select few viewers for my orgasmic "pleasuring" is fine though, as long as I get to hand-pick the audiencexx


*drool* u can pick me anytime :innocent:



Leigh L said:


> Yeah, we orgasm all the time at the gym - It's the only reason we go. All the weight training and cardio is just a 'cover'. And after looking at all the fit guys, when we've finished on the weights and had to disinfect the seats thoroughly to mop up our 'sweat', it's down to the changing rooms for a lesbian romp:whistling:


CCTV cameras in females locker rooms soon in all Uk gyms 



Cythraul said:


>


Wow.. Someone is gonna sleep tight tonigt :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Gutted...no big O in the gym today either...i am now gonna ask for my fee's back, they are providing a service to the other women that i am CLEARLY not getting...baskets!!

:cursing:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Ser said:


> Gutted...no big O in the gym today either...i am now gonna ask for my fee's back, they are providing a service to the other women that i am CLEARLY not getting...baskets!!
> 
> :cursing:


lol u and Leigh could team up.. just saying u know :whistling:


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Ser said:


> Gutted...no big O in the gym today either...i am now gonna ask for my fee's back, they are providing a service to the other women that i am CLEARLY not getting...baskets!!
> 
> :cursing:


Looks like you're about to get some service in your avatar. :stuart:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Cythraul said:


>


 :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ser said:


> Gutted...no big O in the gym today either...i am now gonna ask for my fee's back, they are providing a service to the other women that i am CLEARLY not getting...baskets!!
> 
> :cursing:





gymgym said:


> lol u and Leigh could team up.. just saying u know :whistling:


In the sauna together? Or on the power plate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

gymgym said:


> CCTV cameras in females locker rooms soon in all Uk gyms


 Actually, when I'm in there getting cleaned up and dressed, I do look for cameras!

There's an awful lot of holes and gadgets on the ceiling in ours, even above the shower cubicles. I'm suspicious.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

TS..BOTH:devil2:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Actually, when I'm in there getting cleaned up and dressed, I do look for cameras!
> 
> There's an awful lot of holes and gadgets on the ceiling in ours, even above the shower cubicles. I'm suspicious.


pics of holes and gadgets


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

TaintedSoul said:


> In the sauna together? Or on the power plate?


lol power plate mate 'cose it's vibrating u know.. will give that illusion of gushing all over 



Leigh L said:


> Actually, when I'm in there getting cleaned up and dressed, I do look for cameras!
> 
> There's an awful lot of holes and gadgets on the ceiling in ours, even above the shower cubicles. I'm suspicious.


Oh I think u love the attention lol.. wonder how many eyes are actually looking down on u while u drying that sexy trimmed muffin :whistling:



Ser said:


> TS..BOTH:devil2:


Trio with Queenie! Where is she ?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

jake87 said:


> pics of holes and gadgets


If it makes you happy, Jake, I'll take some for you but only of the ceiling holes and gadgets lol.

(Will have to avoid shots of all the hot, naked, sweaty, writhing, orgasmic females in the changing room ... How will I manage it?? :whistling: :lol:xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Queenie does not 'trio'

I demand way too much attention for that  x x


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Queenie does not 'trio'
> 
> I demand way too much attention for that  x x


eiffel tower?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jake87 said:


> eiffel tower?


That sounds painful? X x


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Queenie does not 'trio'
> 
> I demand way too much attention for that  x x


lol then perhaps I could use ur delicate hands to administer me a shot of MT2 into my bum :lol:

Good night girls *hugs* off to bed x x x


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> That sounds painful? X x


haha thats one way to make it sound filthier than it is


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Good night girls *hugs* off to bed x x x


Goodnight gymgym. Lovin' the abs, BTW xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

gymgym said:


> lol then perhaps I could use ur delicate hands to administer me a shot of MT2 into my bum :lol:
> 
> Good night girls *hugs* off to bed x x x


That would be my pleasure 

N'night x x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*Yawn*

There are many other more appropriate sites for certain needs such as this: http://bodybuilders-dating.com/

Just saying..... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> There are many other more appropriate sites for certain needs such as this: http://bodybuilders-dating.com/
> 
> Just saying..... :whistling:


Lol I don't think any of the three of us women are looking to 'hook-up' but I'll bear it in mind, should that change for me:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> There are many other more appropriate sites for certain needs such as this: http://bodybuilders-dating.com/
> 
> Just saying..... :whistling:


LOL - what's your username there and can I poke you (Via the site of course!!)


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> There are many other more appropriate sites for certain needs such as this: http://bodybuilders-dating.com/
> 
> Just saying..... :whistling:


 :lol: The main picture on the front page of the site has the two skinniest people running! You'd have thought they would have got some bodybuilders to pose for it!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> :lol: The main picture on the front page of the site has the two skinniest people running! You'd have thought they would have got some bodybuilders to pose for it!


lol then it should be called Fitness Dating indeed !!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*You guys are animals!*


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

women,believe it or not, are human.....

how could they watch me.....and not be foaming at the gash?

my gym is ankle deep in fanny jelly............with a "Uriel Mop Crew" on standby LMFAO


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> There are many other more appropriate sites for certain needs such as this: http://bodybuilders-dating.com/
> 
> Just saying..... :whistling:


i wondered why you werent postring on here now lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Damn no ladies in my gym . Just blokes who smell of ass
> 
> Damn shame


U say that like its a bad thing ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Cool women will get excited in the gym and wee wee their gusset


Sweaty jock will dae me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> TBone your ruining my imagery at the moment lol


mines is just fine thank you very much Bob - i'll have a P please Bob :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Golden showers loving oddball lol


U know all my weaknesses :blush:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> LOL - what's your username there and can I poke you (Via the site of course!!)


I'm no daft enough to date a bloody bodybuilder!!!!

....ohhh.... waitaminute...... DAMMIT!! :lol:

Am poking you back now Sean. With a broom handle


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm no daft enough to date a bloody bodybuilder!!!!
> 
> Nothing wrong with bobybuilders


----------

